# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Solot në kitarrë më të pëlqyera nga ju...

## DKulla

Desha te dija opinionet tuaja per solot kitaristike. Cfaredo qe ju pelqen dhe stimulon mendjen tuaj.

Sa do qe mua me pelqen pothuajse cdo solo e Jimi Hendrix dhe e Eric Clapton.

Dua te vecantoj 5 kenget me solot qe me pelqejne me shume.


5. Deep Purple - Child In Time
4. Beatles - As My Guitar Gently Weeps (ose Zeepelin me Stairway to H.)
3. Lynird Skynird - Freebird (this makes me run)
2. Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower
1. Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb (oh yea..)

----------


## StormAngel

Soloja e Kirk Hammett (Metallica) ne kengen The Unforgiven. :shkelje syri:

----------


## White_Angel

Sntana edhe Splash e Gun`s Roses

----------


## MtrX

jimmy hendrix me purple haze eshte fantastike

----------


## dordi1

Metallica - My Friend of Misery!

Deep Purple - Highway Star!

Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing!

----------


## StormAngel

> Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing!


Fantazi solo eshte kjo,
Do kisha vene ketu edhe solon e Metallica-Master of puppets e masandej solon e Dire Straits-Money for nothing. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Larsus

The master of it in Jazz and Swing --Django punet e mevonshme 

Still got the blues for you --Gary Moore

----------


## StormAngel

Gary Moore qe mban nje tingull per nje minut e gjysem ne kitare tek kenga "Parisienne Walkways". :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dera

"Tornado of Souls" - Megadeth!

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## mad

_Slash(Guns n Roses)_ ...pasi del nga kisha te klipi _November Rain_....e paharrueshme, gjithashtu shperthimi po ne fund te kesaj kenge!  dhe gjithashtu te _Don't Cry_..
........eshte nje nga kitaristat me te famshem te fund viteve 80-fillim viteve 90........

_Kirk Hammett_...gjithashtu, eshte pjese e kesaj gjenerate. te pakrahasueshme solo-t e tij...duke filluar nga albumi......_And Justice For All_, e te tjere qe vijojne!

{^_^}

----------


## darwin

soloja e *Yngwie Malmsteen* te kenga *Krakatau* eshte e paperseritshme.
Degjon shiun, zhurmen e vullkanit, hingellimen e kalit, oshetimen e natyres, rete, ylberin pas fatkeqsise.. *Yngwie eshte gjenial!!* Personalisht, pas Jimmy Page e shikoj si kitaristin me te mire ne bote.. 
_Luan Heavy Metal, po aq me mire_ 

Melodia solo e *John Petrucci*-> *Dream Theater* ne koncertin live "Once In A LiveTime" II ku degjon cudira te krijuara nga pensi dhe teli i kitares.. Te jep sensin e shpejtesise se kraheve te kolibrit.

Soloja e *Trey Azagthoth*-> *Morbid Angel* ne kengen "Secured Limitations".. 
nga thellesite e ferrit drejt lartesive qe kalojne dhe parajsen, dhe anasjelltas. _Pak a shume te ben te kalosh Rubikonin dhe te dalesh gjalle_

Per mua keto jane ato *qe te shtangin!* Pastaj per te shkelqyera ka me qindra.  Vetem Yngwie ka me dhjetera

----------


## darwin

se harrova pa permendur keto qe jane rock.. edhe Jimi Hendrix tek "Vodoo Chile" se me ka bere pershtypje qe ne momentin e pare qe e kam degjuar.. Eshte e magjishme, me plot kuptimin _psikedelik_ !!

----------


## DKulla

> se harrova pa permendur keto qe jane rock.. edhe Jimi Hendrix tek "Vodoo Chile" se me ka bere pershtypje qe ne momentin e pare qe e kam degjuar.. Eshte e magjishme, me plot kuptimin _psikedelik_ !!



BRAVO....ajo keng me ka mbet ne mend. Ate kam qene duke degjuar sot.

Fillimin e ka fantastik...

----------


## darwin

bravo robo.. edhe mua me pelqen tmerresisht! po me e bukura eshte qe e kam dhe version live, ku kitara e Jimi-t se bashku me nje organo Hammond jane thjesht nje mrekulli.. Me vjen keq bile qe kjo kenge nuk ben pjese te "Are You Experienced" sepse do ta plotesonte komplet kete album..

----------


## ElMajico

Kirk Hammett  ne kengen The Unforgiven per mua eshte e para e paharrueshme..

Slash nga Guns n Roses' gjithashtu me ka mbetur ne memorie...

----------


## DKulla

Per mua "Are you experienced" i mungojne 2 kenge......"Voodoo Child" dhe "All Along The Watchtower".

Biles, dhe ajo kenga "Lilttle Wing" e meriton te jete aty.


Guns N Roses ka qene ne nje kohe me Metallicen kur i degjoja. Qe te dyja me kan ikur nga qefi, por vetem kenget e Gunsave mbaj mend. NOVEMBER RAIN (CLASIC), Paradise City, Sweet childe etc etc. 

Beatles kane nje solo shume te bukur ke kenga "Something" sa keq qe eshte shume e shkurter.

----------


## ElMajico

> Per mua are you experienced i mungojne 2 kenge......Voodoo Child dhe All Along The Watchtower.
> 
> Biles, dhe ajo kenga Lilttle Wing e meriton te jete aty.
> 
> 
> Guns N Roses ka qene ne nje kohe me Metallicen kur i degjoja. Qe te dyja me kan ikur nga qefi, por vetem kenget e Gunsave mbaj mend. NOVEMBER RAIN (CLASIC), Paradise City, Sweet childe etc etc. 
> 
> Beatles kane nje solo shume te bukur ke kenga "Something" sa keq qe eshte shume e shkurter.


Sigurisht i kam degjuar dhe ato por thashe 2 kenget qe per mua kane me shume kujtime dhe  emocione. Kurse sa per Guns N Roses' dhe Metallica per mua jane grupe te paharrueshme dhe legjendare qe kane bere historine ne muziken boterore e sdo me ikin nga qefi kurre leri kto grupet sot...

----------


## Dera

"Beat It" nga Michael Jackson, solo nga Edward Van Halen. Solo e cila i pershtatet shume mire kenges nga mjeshtri Edward Van Halen!

----------


## Dr Rieux

Deep Purple: Highway Star / Child in time
Dire Straits: Sultans of swing / Brother in arms
Iron Maiden: Seventh son of the seventh son
Malmsteem: Black Star

----------


## nursezi

dy qe me vijne ne mend tani jane:

deep purple---child in time  
jimi hendrix---all along the watchtower
deep purple---mistreated

Keto kohet e fundit vec sikur na ka dale nga qejfi rock edhe hardrock.

----------

